# Why I just voted for Bush



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Just came back from voting (and no matter who wins I know that I made my small voice heard) and I just wanted to say why I voted for Bush. I have been reading all of the bickering going back and forth about who will do what, who will incite riots, invite in terrorist, destroy our credibility whithin the world, move your job overseas, steal all of your money, and on and on.

I decided that this wasn't a vote for who ran the country for the next 4 years, but who controlled the Supreme Court for the next 20-30 years. There is a possibility of 4 SC justices retiring with the next president deciding who will replace them. I personally do not want to see a Supreme Court made up of the same type that is in the 9th District Court (the one that is over California, I think it is the 9th). John Kerry is NOT a moderate. He is very liberal and his choices would reflect that. The Supreme Court should make rulings that are based on the Constitution of the United States and not on whether or not it is a politically correct ruling. Ruth Ginsburg (appointed by Clinton) in an interview earlier this year said that when making a ruling a justice should take into consideration who it will hurt. I'm sorry, but that isn't what our founding fathers had in mind. Just my :2cents:

IaHunter


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:thumb:Excellent point IA, something I would venture to say 95% of those who vote do not consider !!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"John Kerry is NOT a moderate. He is very liberal and his choices would reflect that."

George W. is extremely conservative. If you agree with him that there should be limits to our freedom, even if it doesn't harm others then cast your ballot for him. Just know that we are going to have one hell of an economic hole for our next president to dig us out of.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

MT, I am an EXTREME conservative and consider President Bush too moderate on most issues.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I am a centrist and hate partican politics and that is why I do not believe 95% of what I have heard in this campaign. I wish we had a hybrid candidate that a person could believe in and truely unify our great country and not divide it and the world we live in! It is hard for me to vote for either candidate. Poor, America that this is the best that we have to offer our voters.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:thumb: Excellent point IA, something I would venture to say 95% of those who vote do not consider !!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You fail to remember that Bush has the same capability. He will likely put in those who will pander to large corporations, and forget about the little guy. Not to mention these are the people who will be able to restrict our rights. I don't know about you gents but I like as much freedom as I can get.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I voted for Bush because I want a man that does things and doesn't just talk about what he would do or would have done. George W. is the best man for the job and I hate to think about how our economy will be if he is no longer in office.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Gunner, whenever I see the word "extremist," it scares the heck out of me!


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Militant_Tiger, I believe you just countered yourself. True conservatives believe in a limited gonvernment, therefore Bush isn't a True Conservative. He is a Compassionate Conservative. And to believe that Kerry would give you mare freedoms are ridiculous. He stands for a larger government, larger government stands for more rules and regulations with limits of choices, and you put all of that together and you have ALOT less freedom. The only freedoms Kerry will allow is for all children to be pc brainwashed in public schools without choice, parents being put into a second tier of raising children, freedom of going to your government selected doctor, freedom to use the guns that Charles Shumer to be safe, and all the federally funded abortions you want. Yeah, I guess I really see your point.

This is it for today for me guys, time to go to the factory to pay for the rest of the slackers in this country.

IaHunter


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

DJRooster said:


> Gunner, whenever I see the word "extremist," it scares the heck out of me!


I was thinking the same thing... I was going to ask what an EXTREME conservative believes in but maybe its better if we don't know.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

IAHunter said:


> Militant_Tiger, I believe you just countered yourself. True conservatives believe in a limited gonvernment, therefore Bush isn't a True Conservative. He is a Compassionate Conservative. And to believe that Kerry would give you mare freedoms are ridiculous. He stands for a larger government, larger government stands for more rules and regulations with limits of choices, and you put all of that together and you have ALOT less freedom. The only freedoms Kerry will allow is for all children to be pc brainwashed in public schools without choice, parents being put into a second tier of raising children, freedom of going to your government selected doctor, freedom to use the guns that Charles Shumer to be safe, and all the federally funded abortions you want. Yeah, I guess I really see your point.
> 
> This is it for today for me guys, time to go to the factory to pay for the rest of the slackers in this country.
> 
> IaHunter


If you would like to give me a new (and hopefully more offensive) term to describe what Bush is, I will take it. You fail to realize that big government does not mean less rights. Bush feels that it is necissary to invade the personal privacy of our citizens (patriot act), he feels it necissary to restict gays from marriage (though it harms no one else), and thinks it necissary to keep taxes low, but spend through the roof (which we will be paying for in 2008, don't expect anything to get done in that term). You are not forced to go to a government appointed doctor with national health care, you are welcome to get private healt care if you feel it necissary, everyone else has the option of going to a government doctor.

"The only freedoms Kerry will allow is for all children to be pc brainwashed in public schools without choice"

Where do you pull this crap from?

As for Bush being better for the economy, I've got no idea which rock you are hiding under but it must be mighty big.

Bush was able to take a huge surplus, and turn it into a gigantic debt. I would far prefer a tax and spend liberal to a spend and forget republican. The forget part comes when we forget that the national debt has to be paid back, and that means that the taxes you save on now you will make up for even more so in the future.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

What we would like would be for you to make sense and not spout gibberish. More government means less freedom. Very simple. Kerry stands for more government.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Larger government means it can enforce its laws easier, it does not mean that it puts any more restrictions up. Liberals support more rights, Bush thinks our freedom should be limited.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Larger government means it can enforce its laws easier, it does not mean that it puts any more restrictions up. Liberals support more rights, Bush thinks our freedom should be limited.


WHAT CHUMP WAGON DID YOU FALL OFF OF???????


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

ok chump, which rights (besides the second, which he is sitting on his thumb about) has Bush tried to protect?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Governments all have an intrinsic growth function. Conservatives view government as to large now and would like to reduce it. Understand their definition is not how many public employees there are, but how much government intrudes into your life. Liberals on the other hand always want more restrictions. Now, I will give you that both want to restrict some things and release restrictions in other areas. The difference lies in their values. Conservatives and liberals believe in separation of church and state. The difference is liberals think religion should stay out of government, while conservatives follow the meaning of the constitution which is government should stay out of religion. Conservatives support the second amendment. Liberals support abortion right. Conservatives are pro family. Liberals think Adam and Steve are a family.

Some people will vote today for monetary advantage, some will vote to support the second amendment, some will vote for the security of America and on and on. We disagree MT because we have different values. It is that simple.

MT you constantly bad mouth conservatives. Liar is the tern you find most descriptive when you talk about Bush, Cheney, and other conservatives. Perhaps we should hold your feet to the fire. The rumors you have so readily jumped on have all proven false. Should we see you as foolish, dishonest, careless, none of the terms that come to mind are complimentary of your political knowledge. Like Bob said you have not much life experience behind you. Some day your will realize that careless rumors destroy credibility. For me Kerry's testimony about the Viet Nam war before congress destroyed his credibility forever.

Whoever wins God help them. Fort Knox doesn't have enough money to make me want that job. No matter how good a job either man could do there will be those who will destroy progress for political advantage. Out politicians are loyal first to themselves, followed by their party, and finally perhaps their country. Wrong priorities in my mind. Just like the whine about the Iraq war now.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"Understand their definition is not how many public employees there are, but how much government intrudes into your life. "

This is shown by the patriot act, and the ban on gay marriage right? It seems that some of these values have been reversed.

"The difference is liberals think religion should stay out of government, while conservatives follow the meaning of the constitution which is government should stay out of religion. Conservatives support the second amendment. Liberals support abortion right. Conservatives are pro family. Liberals think Adam and Steve are a family. "

No, the conservatives follow their own interpretation of the constitution.

Yes those damn queers are quite a problem, its almost as if they are trying to escape persecution for their beliefs, you know like the pilgrims did when they founded the colonies? Its heartwarming to know that you support the restriction of inalienable rights, as long as it doesn't affect you.

"MT you constantly bad mouth conservatives. Liar is the tern you find most descriptive when you talk about Bush, Cheney, and other conservatives. Perhaps we should hold your feet to the fire. The rumors you have so readily jumped on have all proven false. Should we see you as foolish, dishonest, careless, none of the terms that come to mind are complimentary of your political knowledge. Like Bob said you have not much life experience behind you. Some day your will realize that careless rumors destroy credibility. For me Kerry's testimony about the Viet Nam war before congress destroyed his credibility forever. "

Rumors do indeed ruin credibility. If I remember correctly, Kerry was going to ban ALL guns, ALL rifle ammunition, ruin the values that America is based on, and pull out of Iraq immediately. Do any of these ring a bell?


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> ok chump, which rights (besides the second, which he is sitting on his thumb about) has Bush tried to protect?


once again you are confused........

big government means less rights. more taxes mean less rights. when the government intrudes it screws things up. i know you are too young to remember but take lyndon johnsons medicaid program. he said the great thing about it is "it will never cost the american taxpayers over 8 billion dollars." about 6 to 8 years ago it was over 80 billion and still spiraling outa control.

so explain to me militant peckerhead how more government intervention which kerry advocates means more freedoms?

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Pointer, you are willing to give up freedoms in the name of protection from terrorism, and that disgusts me. You are willing to give up freedoms in the name of family values, and that disgusts me. This year it was a vote for small government, less rights or big government, more rights. You made your choice.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

No MT, Big government means more regulations, wich means less freedom.

and no, the fight against terrorists is for our freedom. freedom from Fear.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"No MT, Big government means more regulations, wich means less freedom."

For the love of God will you stop taking what was written in your government text book and open your eyes. Kerry was for more rights, Bush was for supposed morals.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The right to bear arms,the right to life,the right to retain more of what I earn,the right for all to chose how there children are educated. The right to have judges enforce the Constitution not rewrite it.

The right to dismember a child piece by piece, the right to take more of my money for those unwilling to be responsible for themselves. The right to allow the UN to tell us when we can defend our selves and the right for gays to use the term marriage and undermine the social moral values of our nation.

The voters chose Bush as he holds the values of the first paragraph. Elections over you need not worry about anyone voting for GW for Pres again.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Ron you can't possibly support the war and not expect higher taxes. I sometimes think that you people believe that our national debt is a myth like the yeti that we will never have to face. You had your choice between a war or low taxes and you chose both. You can only shift the burden onto others for so long.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

" For the Love of God, Stop taking whats in your text books and open your eyes!"

So im supposed to ignore proven observations by experienced and highly educated Political pundants and follow your views on it? Me thinks not.

P.S-Yes MT, i do love God. thats why i voted for the professed Born Agai christian instead of the Liberal Alter Boy.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> "Stop quoting whats in your text books and open your eyes!"
> 
> So im supposed to ignore proven observations by experienced and highly educated Political pundants and follow your views on it? Me thinks not.


Close trooper, you are supposed to open your eyes and see that in this election Kerry was the one promising more rights, and Bush promising to take more away.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

MT, no i havnt missed it. what you have repeatedly missed is that my political ideas are to different to be analized with yours.

*i dont think abortion is a right. i think its murder NO EXCEPTIONS.

*i dont think Gay marriage is a right, think its a perverce sin NO EXCEPTION.

When you and i talk about "rights" we are talking about two different things.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> MT, no i havnt missed it. what you have repeatedly missed is that my political ideas are to different to be analized with yours.
> 
> *i dont think abortion is a right. i think its murder NO EXCEPTIONS.
> 
> ...


You don't support abortion even in incest and rape? We will never agree on that issue.

In the United States of America you are supposed to be able to do whatever you choose provided it doesn't hurt someone else. No one is hurt by gays marrying, it is thus a right they should have. If they choose to sin, who are you to stop them?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i never said i would stop them, i just said its wrong.

You make an argument for your special cases. ill ask you this: Does childs murder justify the womans rape? do two evils make a good? do two wrongs make a right?

i noticed you didnt say anything about abortion not hurting people...

my point in posting those two beliefs was simply for contrast. to emphisise how far apart our beliefs are. not to start a fight over morals, becase i wont back down on anything i think is moraly right.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"You make an argument for your special cases. ill ask you this: Does childs murder justify the womans rape? do two evils make a good? do two wrongs make a right?"

So if your wife was raped by lets say a black man, you would want her to give birth to that child?

I will also not back down from my beliefs. For some reason in recent history Americans have felt it necissary to invade each other's lives and try to solve problems by limiting each other. This is not what America was founded on, and it is not what I will sit by and let it stand for.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

in answer to your question, no i wouldnt WANT he to birt that child. but i would make shure that she did. ANY child my wife would give birth to would be partialy her. How could i not love something that is partialy her? iEven if the Child was my own thats not why i would love it. i have no regard for myself. i am corupt and pitiful, and thus canot love myself. that is why i love Cierra so much.

Simply put She, and anything that is part of her, is more important than me.


----------



## B King (Dec 21, 2003)

MT
Just curious... did you grow up in one of our hard core union families in our great state of MI?

Your Bush hating reflects the typical UAW members we have.

Did you see the map of what counties in MI Bush won? He won most of them. Kerry won in the automotive towns and the big minority cities. The rest belonged to Bush.

We almost need electoral votes for our state. Detroit alone can dictate all of our political issues.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

MT You assume that I am unwilling to pay for the war with higher taxes. I am unwilling without fighting tooth and nail in allowing others to redistribute my earnings to others unwilling to take personal responsibility.

That is the right I am talking about. Freedom does not come free nor does security in our current world. We currently have a tax system that takes a higher % from those that earn more. We also are not taxing less than 50% of all workers except for FICA taxes. So when it comes time to pay for security they have a responsibility to pay also as they benefit just like everyone else.

I just understand that allowing people the choice of where and how the money they have to be spent or saved does more good for all of us than having the Gov spending that same dollar.

We have a different view of what and who should decide where my money is spent. I do not see any gain in having more Gov with more restrictions that come with it. Nor do I think that money is well spent.

I here all the time that the money coming from the Gov helps the economy, but most models show that a dollar given to the Gov then spent back into the economy does less than a dollar spent by a consumer.

Some dollars are necessary to maintain infrastructure such as roads and police etc, and agencies to make sure that the field stays level for all as much as it can. What we do not need is the extreme waste that is taking place or the idea that the officials we send to to Wash need to bring home the bacon with pork.

I cannot find the quote but to summarize it "Once the people start to discover that they can vote money to themselves from the Gov that nation is bound to fall"

In regards to the war, the issue no longer is should we or should we not have went to Iraq. We are already there. So we need to finish the job and get our men and women home. That will not take place when the only thing you want to talk about is whether we should have gone or not. Loose the hate and seek solutions and learn from the Kerry loss that the majority of the US does not think like you and you need to move towards the other side to gain some of the things you want to see happen.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't understand the blame for the war causing our budget to spiral out of control? 120 to 200 billion so far, out of a 3 to 4 trillion dollar budget?

The blame has to be on bush for reaching across the isle and passing every frickin program the dems could come up with.

But, that being said, I support bush, support the tax cuts, for the rich like me, who make 60 k a year, which cut my taxes from 2500 to 0, and which will aslo improve the economy and the deficit situation.

With the gains in the house and senate, the dems are gonna get their ***** handed to them the next couple of years and the gov will be headed in the right direction. Less laws and regulations.

Kerry voted for every liberal, intrusive bill that came down the pike. Just look at his record on gun laws. Look at england, they basically outlawed guns, and guess what, home invasions went up almost 300%. And if you don't think Kerry would have signed any gun restriction/owner registration bill that got through you are blind, yes at the current time we have a republican house and senate which wouldn't have allowed it, but what happens if that changed in two years?

God, guns and gays lost the election for kerry, plus his phony BS. Also for tom daschle down here. If you have to run adds showing that you hunt, you are nothing but a liar. In daschles add they were supposidly walking for pheasants, bout 2 feet apart, with their guns pointed at the next guys head, what morons.

This country was founded on gods values, the constitution was written that way, but also protects everyone's right to do what they want, but the country will not allow the minority view to be pressed into laws that will cost the country, this is a democracy, where the majority rules. Is there protection for everyone from persecution, yes, but the nation will not stand by and be persecuted from the other side.

In some religions, countries, tribes, and etc., it was allowable for the sacrifice of children, beating and rape of women, and etc. Should we allow all that because we are free and accept everyone and their beliefs, no. You live in this great nation, you live by the laws of the land.

I consider myself conservative by nature, but do vote for whomever I believe is the best choice. Right now, the only hope for the dems is to install some sensable leadership, that will dump the far left agenda and move closer to the middle.

P.S. I hope hillary runs in 2008, because she will bring out the largest republican vote ever and I believe, 1/2 the dems won't vote for her either.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Pointer, you are willing to give up freedoms in the name of protection from terrorism, and that disgusts me. You are willing to give up freedoms in the name of family values, and that disgusts me. This year it was a vote for small government, less rights or big government, more rights. You made your choice.


freedom from what? a repressive govenment and tax system.......2nd amendment rights?

big government means less rights. more taxes and more goverment intervention.

YOU'RE DAMNED RIGHT I BELIEVE IN FAMILY VALUES and if that disgusts you then what ever floats your duck boat bro.

YEP.....I BELIEVE IN A TOUGHER WAR ON TERRORISM and to hell with the worlds opinion. if that disgusts you then so be it.

i've always been my own man and don't need a consenus of opinion to decide what is right or wrong. i say quit ***** footin around with these thugs. this is a damned war. WIN IT!!!! i believe g.w. bush will now take that route.

pointer


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Militant Tiger - "Raped by a black man?" Sounds like a very racist statement. Not a good analogy! Hopefully, you didn't want to come off the way you did on your post!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

That hit me to. he is asuming that I wold think differenly if the rapeist was a black man. No, id be just as Ticked either way.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"Just curious... did you grow up in one of our hard core union families in our great state of MI?

Your Bush hating reflects the typical UAW members we have.

Did you see the map of what counties in MI Bush won? He won most of them. Kerry won in the automotive towns and the big minority cities. The rest belonged to Bush. "

No I did not grow up in a union home, just in the suburbs. I guess that makes me a bad person. Frankly I'm glad that the same people who shine for deer at night dont get to choose who our state goes to.

"MT You assume that I am unwilling to pay for the war with higher taxes. I am unwilling without fighting tooth and nail in allowing others to redistribute my earnings to others unwilling to take personal responsibility. "

Our national debt continues to grow, the war costs continue to grow, and yet you do not want more taxes. You are the one who is not responsible.

"That is the right I am talking about. Freedom does not come free nor does security in our current world. We currently have a tax system that takes a higher % from those that earn more."

Neither our freedom nor security was threatened in Iraq, the costs of the Afghanistan are minimal compare to Iraq. Which freedoms are we paying for again?

"But, that being said, I support bush, support the tax cuts, for the rich like me, who make 60 k a year, which cut my taxes from 2500 to 0, and which will aslo improve the economy and the deficit situation. "

He's been running it for the last four years and it hasn't worked yet.

"With the gains in the house and senate, the dems are gonna get their a$$es handed to them the next couple of years and the gov will be headed in the right direction. Less laws and regulations. "

Close, with the dems gone there is no one to keep the extreme right wingers in check. If a draft was proposed, it would pass. I don't trust Mr Bush's promise either. I seem to remember reading lips, which were telling me that there would be no more taxes, and then paying more taxes.

"If you have to run adds showing that you hunt, you are nothing but a liar."

Bush ran the exact same type of ads, just because you didn't see them doesn't mean it didn't happen. Hell I was looking at one of him fishing and holding a shotgun just today.

"In some religions, countries, tribes, and etc., it was allowable for the sacrifice of children, beating and rape of women, and etc. Should we allow all that because we are free and accept everyone and their beliefs, no. You live in this great nation, you live by the laws of the land. "

Your reading skills are poor. I said in America you should be allowed to do whatever you like provided it does not hurt or bother someone else. If you choose to deny these rights then you are going against what the colonists established this country for 

"YOU'RE DAMNED RIGHT I BELIEVE IN FAMILY VALUES and if that disgusts you then what ever floats your duck boat bro.

YEP.....I BELIEVE IN A TOUGHER WAR ON TERRORISM and to hell with the worlds opinion. if that disgusts you then so be it. "

We haven't been after osama with any gusto for two years. Saddam was not a terrorist. You fail to realize that if we were to fight a more reasonable war on terror, by lets say getting other countries opinions before invading a country, or trying negotiations, then we would have far less terrorists to worry about. Your method creates more terrorists, with your method the war cannot be won.

" Militant Tiger - "Raped by a black man?" Sounds like a very racist statement. Not a good analogy! Hopefully, you didn't want to come off the way you did on your post!"

It was meant to sound racist, I feel that many of the bible thumping family value enforcing people on this site are very prejudice against both gays and minorities. I will not ignore this, and I will use it against them.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I think that I am going to quit the political forum because there are too many weird people on this forum that either are off their meds or should get on them.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

pointer99 said:


> so explain to me militant peckerhead...................
> 
> pointer


Behave yourself.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"No, the conservatives follow their own interpretation of the constitution. "

--Absolutely correct MT! and the "they" in that sentance are just a few joe-shmoes and Garden varriety red-necks: Washington, Madison, Jefferson, Franklin, You know, just your average out-dated hicks.

"It was meant to sound racist, I feel that many of the bible thumping family value enforcing people on this site are very prejudice against both gays and minorities. I will not ignore this, and I will use it against them"

--Hmm, we repeatedly say that we DONT hate gays as people, and only object to what they choose to do in their spare time. Yet you repeatedly accuse of of being "racists". What realy gets me is that your primary reason for calling us racists is that we believe whatGod told us. the best part is that you claim to be a Christian, and cant see that your the racist making racist statements! Or perhaps maybee you MEANT to refer to yourself?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"Absolutely correct MT! and the "they" in that sentance are just a few joe-shmoes and Garden varriety red-necks: Washington, Madison, Jefferson, Franklin, You know, just your average out-dated hicks. "

I'm glad that you've spoken to Georgie boy, how is he doing these days anyhow?

"--Hmm, we repeatedly say that we DONT hate gays as people, and only object to what they choose to do in their spare time. Yet you repeatedly accuse of of being "racists". What realy gets me is that your primary reason for calling us racists is that we believe whatGod told us. the best part is that you claim to be a Christian, and cant see that your the racist making racist statements! Or perhaps maybee you MEANT to refer to yourself?"

Trooper you should know by now that the last thing that I am is a bible thumper or a racist.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"I'm glad that you've spoken to Georgie boy, how is he doing these days anyhow?"

--Ah, you know how it is being dead and all...Wooden Dentures are still bothering him. im starting to worry about him lately though. he keeps turning in his grave.

MT, i know your not a Bible thumper (excellent Social label youv started to throw around these days!) because you didnt even realize there were different translations of it. thats ok though, alot of Devout Christians are ignorant of that fact also. :eyeroll: a sad state of affairs. As to the issue of you being a Racist, id say that if you dont want to be called one, then folow your own advice and stop making derogitory blanket statements about entire people groups.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Which blanket statement was that? Yes, I did know there were different translations of the bible. Georgie wouldn't be turning because of the election would he?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

The statement about how all us "Bible thumpers" and paople for family values are all Racists who hate minoritys and gays.

"I feel that many of the bible thumping family value enforcing people on this site are very prejudice against both gays and minorities"

--You flat out state that you think Alot of us are Racist because we believe the bible and romote family values. tats eveory bit as bad as what you were accusing us of.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> The statement about how all us "Bible thumpers" and paople for family values are all Racists who hate minoritys and gays.
> 
> "I feel that many of the bible thumping family value enforcing people on this site are very prejudice against both gays and minorities"
> 
> --You flat out state that you think Alot of us are Racist because we believe the bible and romote family values. tats eveory bit as bad as what you were accusing us of.


I said no such thing, I do not think any of you racists or prejudice BECAUSE you thump the bible or have strong feelings about family values, I just find it odd because many of those values conflict.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

The election is over you can stop helping us now. Thanks for playing the unreasonable liberal it was invaluable. I'm sure W is beholding also.

Deer season opens tomorrow, so I have more important things to do. Time to pack a half dozen guns and a few hundred rounds of ammo. My friend has a new swinging target, so when things are slow we can burn up some gun powder. Can't wait to go sit on the hill in the pasture and watch the deer, coyotes, and migrating birds.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> MT
> 
> The election is over you can stop helping us now. Thanks for playing the unreasonable liberal it was invaluable. I'm sure W is beholding also.


For each unreasonable yokel such as yourself there must be one unreasonable libbie, when I am needed to fill the spot I do so.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > MT
> ...


MT has a point here. Although that point will be muddled by his name calling, which he will stop.

The whole situation is illustrative of each side going to the other extreme to balance out PERCEIVED opposite movement by the other. Get it?

See where this is going? Does anyone hear me, or Mr. Stewart? Or am I just going in circles?

RC
The Peacemaker :wink:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice psot Robert. People need to get over stuff. I may bee on the extreeme end, but i havnt changed. thts the way i alwase have been. And i dont get bent out of shape when people whine and call me names like "Racist" and "Yokle"Because when you consider who those insults are coming from, they are like a badge of honor.

keep on um' Robert! :bartime:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> And i dont get bent out of shape when people whine and call me names like "Racist" and "Yokle"Because when you consider who those insults are coming from, they are like a badge of honor.
> 
> keep on um' Robert! :bartime:


you've even started quoting plainsman, well at least we know where you got your opinions from.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

The Bible and a Conservative Republican up-bringing. I'll leave it at that.


----------

